# office supplies



## elroy

This thread has inspired me to start a thread about office supplies.

How would you translate these?

scissors
tape
glue
pen 
pencil
marker
highlighter
paper clip
stapler
staple
staple remover 
thumb tack
pushpin
notebook
paper

In Palestinian Arabic:

scissors ّمقص
tape لزّيق
glue سمغ، غرة
pen قلم حبر
pencil قلم رصاص
marker قلم توش، قلم فلوماستر
highlighter ?
paper clip ?
stapler كبّاسة
staple ?
staple remover ?
thumb tack ?
pushpin ?
notebook دفتر
paper ورق

As you can see, some of these I don't have a word for.  For "thumb tack" and "pushpin," I would use the generic word دبّوس, "pin," and try to describe the specific type if I needed to.  دبّوس كبّاسة ("stapler pin") would probably work for "staple," and for "staple remover" I would probably say اللي بقيم دبابيس الكبّاسة ("the thing that removes staples ('stapler pins').  "highlighter" I would also probably describe (for example, قلم تبع تعليم الجمل, "a writing utensil for marking sentences"), and for "paper clip" I really have no idea.  They do exist in Palestine but I've never ever heard a word for them!  And I don't even know how I would describe them.


----------



## סייבר־שד

In Mexican Spanish:

- scissors: _tijeras_
- tape: _diúrex, cinta adhesiva _(if it's 'masking tape', though, we'd most likely just use the anglicism _masking _(often pronounced "_maskin"_)
- glue: _pegamento_, _resistol_
- pen: _pluma, bolígrafo_
- pencil: _lápiz_
- marker: _marcador_
- highlighter: _marcatextos_
- paper clip: _clip_
- stapler: _engrapadora_
- staple: _grapa_
- staple remover: _quitagrapas_
- thumb tack: _tachuela_
- pushpin: I admit I had to look this one on my Oxford, which translates it as _tachuela / chinche con cabeza de plástico de color_, but I don't think I've ever called those (or heard them called) anything other than simply _tachuela_; we seem to have something in common there with our Palestinian friends 
- notebook: _cuaderno, libreta_
- paper: _papel_


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
in* Italian*
scissors > _forbici _(_ _plural)
tape > _scotch, nastro adesivo_
glue > _ _colla
pen > _penna_
pencil > _matita_
marker > _pennarello_
highlighter > _evidenziatore_
paper clip > _fermaglio, clip_
stapler > hmhmhm ... 🤔🤔🤔stapler
staple > _spilla, graffetta_
staple remover > _levapunti _
thumb tack > _puntina da disegno, punes_
pushpin > _puntina, pin_
notebook > _taccuino_
paper > _carta_


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

scissors: *«ψαλίδι»* [p͡s̠aˈliði] (neut. sing.) < Βyz.Gr. neuter diminutive *«ψαλίδι(ο)ν» psalídi(o)n* of the Classical 3rd declension feminine noun *«ψαλίς/-λίδος» psălís* (nom. sing.)/*psălídŏs* (gen. sing.) --> _scissors, shears _(of unknown etymology, possibly Pre-Greek).
tape: *«κολλητική ταινία»* [ko̞lit̠iˈci.t̠e̞ˈni.a] (both fem.) --> _adhesive tape_. Colloquially *«σελοτέιπ»* [s̠e̞lo̞ˈt̠e̞i̯p] (neut.) < Br. Eng. sellotape.
-MoGr adj. *«κολλητικός, -κή, -κό»* [ko̞lit̠iˈko̞s̠] (masc.), [ko̞lit̠iˈci] (fem.), [ko̞lit̠iˈko̞] (neut.) --> _adhesive, contageous, infectious_ < Classical adj. *«κολλητικός, -κή, -κόν» kŏllētikós* (masc.), *kŏllētikḗ* (fem.), *kŏllētikón* (neut.) < Classical fem. noun *«κόλλα» kóllă* --> _glue_ (with unclear etymology although its similarity with the Slavic word for _glue _*klějь > Rus. клей, is noteworthy). 
-MoGr fem. *«ταινία»* [t̠e̞ˈni.a] --> _tape, film, band, headband_ < Classical fem. noun *«ταινίᾱ» tainíā* --> _band, binding, headband, spit of land, sandbank_ (possibly from PIE *ten(h₂)- _to draw, stretch_ cf Alb. nden, to stretch).
glue: *«κόλλα»* [ˈko̞la] (fem.). For its etymology see above.
pen: (1) *«στυλό»* [s̠t̠iˈlo̞] (neut.) & *«στυλός»* [s̠t̠iˈlo̞s̠] (masc.) < Fr. stylo. It's the name for the _ballpoint pen _in the vernacular, although lately the name *«μπικ»* [ˈbik] (neut. indecl.) ɡains ɡround, the metonymy for _pen_ after the well known disposable ballpoint pen, _Bic Cristal_.
(2) *«πέννα»* [ˈpe̞na] (fem.) < It. penna, is the fountain pen.
pencil: *«μολύβι/μολίβι»* (both spellings are equally used) [mo̞ˈlivi] < ByzGr neut. diminutive *«μολύβι(o)ν/μολίβι(ο)ν» molýʋi(o)n/molíʋi(o)n* --> _pencil, pencil lead_ (either because of mediaeval misconception that graphite was a form of lead (black lead), or because of actual usage of lead for making pencils) < Classical noun *«μόλυβδος/μόλιβος» mólubdŏs* (masc.) and (var.) *mólibŏs* (masc.) --> _Pb_ _lead_ (probably an early anatolian loan, possibly from Lydian marivda- (murky) > Mycenaean syllabary mo-ri-wo-do).
marker: *«μαρκαδόρος»* [markaˈðo̞ɾo̞s̠] (masc.) < Sp. marcador.
highlighter: idem
paper clip: *«συνδετήρας»* [s̠inðe̞ˈt̠iɾas̠] (masc.) < Koine 3rd declension masc. noun *«συνδετήρ» sŭndĕtḗr* (nom. sinɡ.), *«συνδετῆρος» sŭndĕtêrŏs* (ɡen. sinɡ.) --> _one who binds together_, a deverbative from the verb *«συνδέω» sŭndéō* --> _to bind_ or _tie together two or more things, constrain, combine closely_, a compound: Classical prefix and preposition *«σύν» sún* + Classical v. *«δέω» déō*.
stapler: *«συρραπτικό»* [s̠iɾapt̠iˈko̞] (neut.) < Koine adj. *«συῤῥαπτικός, -κή, -κόν» sŭrrʰăptĭkós* (masc.), *sŭrrʰăptĭkḗ* (fem.), *sŭrrʰăptĭkón* (neut.) --> _one who stitches toɡether_, a deverbative from the v. *«συῤῥάπτω» sŭrrʰắptō* --> _to sew_ or _stitch together_, a compound: prefix and preposition «σύν» (see earlier) + Classical v. *«ῥάπτω» rʰắptō*.
staple: *«σύρμα»* [ˈs̠irma] (neut.) or its diminutive *«συρματάκι»* [s̠irmaˈt̠aci] (neut.) < Classical deverbative neuter noun *«σύρμα» súrmă* < Classical v. *«σύρω» súrō* --> _to draw, trail, drag, pull, ravish, sweep_ (PIE *tuer- _to stir, sweep_ cf. Alb. turrem, _to charɡe, run_, Proto-Germanic *þweraną > Nor./D. tvære).
staple remover: *«αποσυρραπτικό»* [apo̞s̠iɾapt̠iˈko̞] (neut.) --> lit. _destapler_, a modern compound: prefix and preposition *«από»* [aˈpo̞] < Classical prefix and preposition *«ἀπό» ăpó* + «συρραπτικό» (see earlier).
thumb tack: *«πινέζα»* [piˈne̞za] (fem.) < Fr. punaise.
pushpin: idem
notebook: *«σημειωματάριο»* [s̠imi.o̞maˈt̠aɾi.o̞] (neut.), a modern construction (1896), a diminutive of *«σημείωμα»* [s̠iˈmi.o̞ma] (neut.) --> _note, memo_ < Koine neuter noun *«σημείωμα» sēmeíōmă* --> _record, archive_ < Classical neuter noun *«σῆμα» sêmă*.
paper: *«χαρτί»* [xarˈt̠i] (neut.) < Koine neuter diminutive *«χαρτίον» kʰărtíŏn* --> _sheet of paper_ < Classical masc. noun *«χάρτης» kʰắrtēs* --> _papyrus leaf, roll_ (per Beekes of unexplained etymoloɡy; probably from Egypt, like the papyrus plant itself. Borrowed as Lat. charta, whence Fr. carte, Eng. charter etc.).


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Cymraeg/Welsh*
scissors - *siswrn*
tape - *tâp*
glue - *glud* (sometimes, '*gliw*')
pen - *pin,* *pen, beiro*
pencil -* pensil, pensel*
marker - *marciwr*
highlighter - *amlygwr*
paper clip - *clip papur*
stapler -* styffylwr*
staple - *(y)stwffwl, stapl, staplen*
staple remover - *tynnwr ystyfflau*
thumb tack* - *pin bawd *(= 'thumb pin')**
pushpin - *pin bawd *(= 'thumb pin')**
notebook - *llyfr nodiadau* (= 'notes book')
paper - *papur*

*Eng. Eng.: 'drawing pin'
** No distinction made


----------



## Stoggler

Thumb tacks are known are drawing pins in British English.

Not sure about pushpin though.

Otherwise all other terms are the same.

(Cross posted with Siôn)


----------



## Penyafort

*Catalan*

-scissors: *tisores *_or _*estisores*
-tape: *cinta adhesiva*, _informal _*cel·lo *(from trademark Cello)
-glue: *cola*
-pen: (biro) *bol·lígraf*, _informal _*boli*, (fountain pen) *estilogràfica*
-pencil: *llapis*
-marker: *retolador*
-highlighter: *(retolador) fluorescent*
-paper clip: *clip*
-stapler: *grapadora *or *engrapadora*
-staple: *grapa*
-staple remover: *desgrapadora *or *llevagrapes *(from _llevar _'to remove' + _grapes_)
-thumb tack: *xinxeta*
-pushpin: *xinxeta*
-notebook: *llibreta*, *quadern*
-paper: *paper *(_pronounced _/pə'pe/)


----------



## elroy

alfaalfa said:


> thumb tack > _puntina da disegno, punes_
> pushpin > _puntina, pin_


So far Italian is the only language in this thread that seems to distinguish between "thumb tack" and "pushpin"! 

It's interesting that a few languages use "clip" for "paper clip"!  In English the specification is necessary, because there are other clips, like binder clips for example.  What would those be called in these languages?  (I don't have a Palestinian Arabic word for these either.)


----------



## Penyafort

elroy said:


> So far Italian is the only language in this thread that seems to distinguish between "thumb tack" and "pushpin"!


In Catalan I see both as very similar and would call both the same. But the longer ones with color heads might be called *senyalitzadors* ('signalers, indicators'), should distinction be needed.



elroy said:


> It's interesting that a few languages use "clip" for "paper clip"!  In English the specification is necessary, because there are other clips, like binder clips for example.  What would those be called in these languages?  (I don't have a Palestinian Arabic word for these either.)


Yes, clip is clearly an Anglicism but a 'good' one, I'd say, as it fits well with Catalan phonology and has a very specific meaning.

I'd say binder clips here would simply be called _clips per carpetes_.


----------



## alfaalfa

elroy said:


> binder clips


_Molla/molletta (fermacarte _opt_.) _or that black springy thing with steel wings.

p.s. "that thing" > _il coso/la cosa... _is a generic and widely way to call things you don't remember the right name.


----------



## apmoy70

elroy said:


> So far Italian is the only language in this thread that seems to distinguish between "thumb tack" and "pushpin"!
> 
> It's interesting that a few languages use "clip" for "paper clip"!  In English the specification is necessary, because there are other clips, like binder clips for example.  What would those be called in these languages?  (I don't have a Palestinian Arabic word for these either.)


In the purist language (Katharevousa MoGr) pushpin is *«ἀκανθἰας»* [a.kanˈθi.as̠] (masc.) < Classical fem. *«ἄκανθᾱ» ắkantʰā*, a word that never caught on.

Edit: Binder clip (I learned it as bulldog clip, the difference is between AmEng and BrEng I guess) is either *«μάνταλο»* [ˈmandalo̞] (neut.) < Classical masc. noun *«μάνδαλος» mắndălŏs* - - > _latch, bolt of a door_ (a technical word of unknown etymology, probably Pre-Greek), or *«πιάστρα/πιαστράκι»* [ˈpças̠t̠ra] (fem. nom. sing.)/its neuter diminutive [pçaˈs̠t̠raci], a deverbative noun from the Byz. Gr. verb *«πιάζω» piázō*, a mediaeval metaplasm of the Classical v. *«πιέζω» pĭézō*; «πιάστρα/πιαστράκι» is lit. the _squeezer/little squeezer_


----------



## Awwal12

EnglishRussianTransliterationscissors
tape
glue
pen
pencil
marker
highlighter
paper_clip
stapler
staple
staple_remover
thumb_tack
pushpin
notebook
paperножницы
скотч
клей
ручка
карандаш
маркер
?
скрепка
степлер
скрепка
антистеплер
кнопка
кнопка
блокнот
бумагаnózhnitsy
skotch
kléy
rúchka
karandásh
márker
?
skrépka
stépler
skrépka
antistépler
knópka
knópka
bloknót
bumága


I couldn't find the word for "highlighter"; probably it would be described as "color marker", but we didn't use those back when I was an office worker.

As you can see, skrépka can mean both "paper clip" and "staple" (it rarely creates any inconveniences), and Russian doesn't contrast "pushpins" and "thumb tacks" (literally they're all just "buttons").


----------



## raamez

elroy said:


> In Palestinian Arabic:
> 
> highlighter ?


قلم تعليم


elroy said:


> paper clip ?


Paper clip is called مشبك ورق or simply مشبك mashbak in Arabic.


elroy said:


> staple ?


خرزة 


elroy said:


> staple remover ?


شلاعة?


elroy said:


> thumb tack ?


Online shops seem to call it دبوس ابهام


elroy said:


> pushpin ?


دبوس ضغط but I am not sure really make a distinction between them and thumbtacks


----------



## elroy

I've never heard any of those in these meanings in Palestinian Arabic.  Maybe some people use them, I don't know.

قلم تعليم I probably wouldn't even understand, since my default reading of تعليم is "teaching/education" rather than "marking."

I've heard مشبك for a hair clip, but not for a paper clip.

To me, خرزة is "bead" if there's an "a" after the "r," and "puncture" if there isn't.  I would never understand it to mean a staple!

I've only ever heard the verb شلع in reference to ears (شلعلو دانو = "he pulled his ear").  I would never understand شلاعة to mean a staple remover (or any other type of remover).

The last two definitely sound like MSA coinages, like this.  I doubt anyone would use those in real life!


----------



## AndrasBP

*Hungarian*:

scissors - *olló*
tape - *cellux*, *tixo *(from brand names), *ragasztószalag *("adhesive tape", formal)
glue - *ragasztó*
pen - *toll*
pencil - *ceruza*
marker - *filctoll *(lit. "felt pen")
highlighter - *kiemelő*
paper clip - *gemkapocs *(from the name of "The *Gem *Manufacturing Company") 👇👇👇
stapler - *tűzőgép*
staple - *kapocs*
staple remover - *kapocskiszedő*
thumb tack - *rajzszög *(lit. "drawing nail")
pushpin - ? (I don't think there's a Hungarian word for it)
notebook - *füzet*
paper - *papír




*


----------



## raamez

elroy said:


> I've heard مشبك for a hair clip, but not for a paper clip.


For hair clip we use عقاصة


elroy said:


> To me, خرزة is "bead" if there's an "a" after the "r," and "puncture" if there isn't.  I would never understand it to mean a staple!


I am sure it is kharzeh because a synonym for كباسة is خرازة. Maybe because it "punctures" the paper😁


elroy said:


> I've only ever heard the verb شلع in reference to ears (شلعلو دانو = "he pulled his ear").  I would never understand شلاعة to mean a staple remover (or any other type of remover).


This one was improvised by me 😁 but it seems other native speakers wouldn't understand.


----------



## elroy

raamez said:


> For hair clip we use عقاصة


Wow, I’ve never heard that!  I don’t even know that root!  What does it mean? 



raamez said:


> I am sure it is kharzeh because a synonym for كباسة is خرازة. Maybe because it "punctures" the paper😁


Oh, I wasn’t questioning it; I was just sharing my reaction.  I’ve never heard خرازة for “stapler”; it does make sense since it’s literally “puncturer.”  However, I would expect خرزة to refer to a hole/puncture made by a staple, not to the staple itself. 



raamez said:


> This one was improvised by me 😁 but it seems other native speakers wouldn't understand.


Well, I wouldn’t.  That’s just a sample size of one.  Maybe others would.  Does شلع mean “remove” in Syrian?


----------



## raamez

elroy said:


> Wow, I’ve never heard that!  I don’t even know that root!  What does it mean?


عقص to pinch


elroy said:


> Well, I wouldn’t. That’s just a sample size of one.  Maybe others would.  Does شلع mean “remove” in Syrian?


No, not to remove per se but rather as you yourself actually described to pull (violently).


----------



## elroy

For me, “to pinch” is قرص.


----------



## Nanon

French:

scissors - _ciseaux_
tape - _scotch _(a brand from 3M), less frequently _ruban adhésif_ when avoiding brands or anglicisms. The verb _scotcher _exists
glue - _colle_
pen - _stylo _(any pen including a fountain pen), _stylo-bille / stylo à bille_ (ball pen), sometimes _bic _(also a brand)
pencil - _crayon_. A graphite pencil is un _crayon à papier_, sometimes _crayon noir _or _crayon gris. _Local variants exist_._
marker - _marqueur_
highlighter - _surligneur, stabilo._ The verb _stabilobosser_ comes from the Stabilo Boss brand
paper clip - _trombone. _Binder clip -_ pince à dessin_
stapler - _agrafeuse_
staple - _agrafe_
staple remover _- ôte-agrafe, dégrafeuse_
thumb tack / pushpin - _punaise _(no difference)
notebook - _cahier _(bound or spiral, school-style), _carnet _(usually smaller than _cahier_), _bloc _or _bloc-notes _(pad)
paper - _papier_


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

office supplies - ציוד משרדי

scissors - מספריים
tape - נייר דבק / סלוטייפ
glue - דבק
pen - עט
pencil - עפרון
marker - טוש / לורד (the Hebrew word מצבע is little used)
highlighter - מרקר (the Hebrew word מדגש is little used)
paper clip - מהדק
stapler - שדכן / מהדק (see Hebrew thread)
staple - סיכת שדכן or just סיכה
staple remover -  I don't know how it's called in Hebrew
thumb tack - נעץ
pushpin - נעץ
notebook - מחברת
paper - נייר


----------



## סייבר־שד

amikama said:


> staple remover -  I don't know how it's called in Hebrew


I gave Yandex Translate a chance and it said it is *מסיר סיכות *, and it seems it's right!  מסיר סיכות


----------

